#ubuntu-tw 2011-10-03
<lainy> hi
<BlueT_> legnaleurc: 你退出 mailing list?
#ubuntu-tw 2011-10-04
<hugokuo> morning
<hugokuo> 請問
<hugokuo> $* 是什麼意思呢
<hugokuo> 阿  大概懂了XD
<hugokuo> 抱歉打擾了
<FourDollars> 輸入的所有參數
<kengyu_> FourDollars, $~ 是什麼？
<FourDollars> kengyu: man bash
<FourDollars> kengyu: Search for 'Word Designators'
<kengyu> FourDollars, cool...confirmed that there is no $~
<kengyu> cool
<FourDollars> kengyu: Sorry. Search for "Special Parameters".
<kengyu> FourDollars, pattern not found
<FourDollars> kengyu: How come? I can search it.
<kengyu> FourDollars, seems you use `man dash`
<FourDollars> kengyu: No. I use 'man bash'
<kengyu> FourDollars, 喔…我打錯字惹。囧
<FourDollars> kengyu: You! Get out!
<kengyu> 囧~
<bluecatss> 大家好
 * AceLan 狠狠的咬了 bluecatss 一口，把他咬的哇哇大叫...真爽 真爽
<bluecatss> :D
<bluecatss> 不好意思我的手机没有正体输入法
<kengyu> 我門都用簡体沒関系
<FourDollars> kengyu: 我們都用繁體沒關係
<BlueT_> ....
#ubuntu-tw 2011-10-05
<zpw> ?
<zpw> silence?
#ubuntu-tw 2011-10-06
<webterror> 你好
<HugoKuo__> hi
#ubuntu-tw 2011-10-09
<faiob> hi all always me, after setup with synaptic the packtage elfutils, i don't found elfutils source directory in my ubuntu 10.04 LTS , peapol know?
<faiob> http://paste.ubuntu.com/705068/
#ubuntu-tw 2012-10-01
<lsj8924> 有人吗
<lsj8924> 有人在吗
#ubuntu-tw 2012-10-02
<chusiang-> 距離 Ubuntu 12.10 release 還有 16 天！！
<lsj8924> 有人吗
#ubuntu-tw 2012-10-03
<UBUNTUNOOOB> hi
<UBUNTUNOOOB>  are someone there
<UBUNTUNOOOB> Hello
<UBUNTUNOOOB> OK 看來沒人
#ubuntu-tw 2012-10-04
<chusiang-> 距離 Ubuntu 12.10 Release 還有 14 天！ (rock)
<miaoski> Hi.
<miaoski> 不好意思請教一個 FAQ 快爛掉的問題... Google 了半天，我還是只能 sudo rm -f /var/lib/apt/lists/partial/* 然後 sudo apt-get update ... 
<miaoski> 可是像Get:19 http://jp.archive.ubuntu.com precise-updates/multiverse amd64 Packages [2461 B]
<miaoski> 59% [19 Packages bzip2 0 B] [Waiting for headers] [Waiting for headers] [Waiting for headers] [Waiting for headers]bzip2: (stdin) is not a bzip2 file.
<miaoski> 這種，不管抓幾次、或是換成 tw.archive / de.archive ... 都沒辦法解決
<miaoski> 請問該怎麼辦呢?
<chusiang-> Ubuntu has a bigger problem than its Amazon blunder | Data Center - InfoWorld - http://www.infoworld.com/d/data-center/ubuntu-has-bigger-problem-its-amazon-blunder-203467
<chusiang> miaoski:  您是說檔案抓不下來？
<chusiang> miaoski: try the free.nchc.org.tw ?
<chusiang> miaoski: 凍仁的 Ubuntu 筆記: 請改用國網中心的鏡像站(mirror) - http://jonny.ubuntu-tw.net/2012/01/mirror.html
<miaoski> chusiang: 謝謝，我試試看。不過 de.archive 和 jp.archive 應該夠力才對......
<miaoski> 錯誤 http://free.nchc.org.tw precise-security/multiverse Sources                                                               406  Not Acceptable [IP: 2001:e10:3c00:8::e274 80]
<miaoski> ch不過多抓幾次好像正常多了. 謝謝 ^^;
<miaoski> chusiang: 謝謝~!
<chusiang> miaoski: welcome :-)
<luffy> ¨ë°ª¶Æ£°test
<luffy> Õª
<luffy> ???
#ubuntu-tw 2012-10-05
<langhun> 钓鱼岛是中国的!
<langhun> 有人说钓鱼岛属什么 关他屁事 
#ubuntu-tw 2012-10-07
<luffy> 啊？看不见字
<hello> luffy: ???什么看不见字
<luffy> 测试
<luffy> 测试
<ace___> ?
<ace___> ²âÊÔ?
<ace___> ²âÊÔ?
<ace___> ²âÊÔ
<ace___> ²âÊÔ?
<ace___> ´ú¸Õ
<ace___> 測試
<ace___> 大家好,不好意思.測試成功.
<DreamerC> ..
<darkx> ...
#ubuntu-tw 2013-10-01
<jcath> :)
#ubuntu-tw 2013-10-02
<camel_> hello ,is there anybody
<camel_> hello
#ubuntu-tw 2015-09-28
<hsine> 安安
#ubuntu-tw 2015-10-02
<plenjf> 有人在吗
<plenjf> xfce的面板图标如何更改？
<gebjgd> plenjf, 什么叫面板图标
<gebjgd> plenjf, 换图标主题就好了
<plenjf> gebjgd, 没什么用
<gebjgd> plenjf, 必须有用
<plenjf> gebjgd, hexchat的面板图标换不了。
<gebjgd> plenjf, 你需要更大的图标集
<gebjgd> plenjf, 否则没有新的hexchat的图标
<gebjgd> plenjf, 自己改desktop 文件里的图标
<plenjf> gebjgd, desktop这个文件在哪？
<gebjgd> "/usr/share/applications/hexchat.desktop"
<plenjf> gebjgd, >"/usr/share/applications/hexchat.< desktop没什么用
<plenjf> gebjgd, >"/usr/share/applications/hexchat.desktop< 没什么用
<plenjf> gebjgd, 我下载源码看了下，好像图标文件是被编译成bin文件的。面板图标貌似没法改？
<gebjgd> plenjf, /usr/share/pixmaps/hexchat.xpm
<gebjgd> plenjf, dpkg -L hexchat
<gebjgd> plenjf, 看到hexchat这个包装的所有文件了么  图标文件是分开的
<gebjgd> plenjf, 替换图标文件  保留文件名字不改变就是了
<plenjf> gebjgd, 我还是试一下吧，虽然我没抱有太大希望
<plenjf> gebjgd, 没用，我说下我的是linuxmint17.2 xfce版本
<gebjgd> plenjf, 还是debian 必须管用
<plenjf> gebjgd, http://paste.ubuntu.com/12637075/
<plenjf> gebigd, 下载hexchat源码编译后并不存在这些文件。
<plenjf> gebigd, 编译成hexchat(bin)文件了。所有的图标都在hechat(bin)文件里面了。
<plenjf> gebigd, 按理说改usr/share/pixmaps/hexchat.xpm 应该可以达到替换面板图标的效果，可是为什么在linuxmint17.2 xfce下不生效呢？
<plenjf> 这个目录usr/share/pixmaps对应的就是通知区域的图标，为什么改了后还是原来的样子呢？
<plenjf> 有没有哪位N人能帮下忙的？
<plenjf> 难道不是这个目录？还有其他目录？可是我全搜索过了，没发现啊？
<plenjf> gebjgd, 感谢你的热心帮助。
<plenjf> 下班回家了。
#ubuntu-tw 2016-10-08
<seiferthan_> hi:)
<seiferthan_> 我想請教一個問題
<seiferthan_> 更改語系的時候
<yao_ziyuan> 台湾的朋友们能否告诉我，台湾最大最全释义最精确的英汉词典是什么？
<yao_ziyuan> 我总觉得大陆的英汉词典都不够精确。
#ubuntu-tw 2017-10-04
<ubuntu_> 中秋快乐！
#ubuntu-tw 2018-10-01
<cooleb09> ...but don't use a raw block device like that
<cooleb09> and typically when i'm reading books on ML, several take care to transpose in the right places
<cooleb09> oh sorry, that is a typo.
<GekkePrutser13> IcePic: apparently there were some changes to newer tor browsers to keep circuits open way longer and forcing them to terminate faster could cause problems with clients.
<GekkePrutser13> note that the geometric series converges to 2
<GekkePrutser13> comjf, you can also go between workspaces with ctrl+alt+scroll up or down.
<GekkePrutser13> or make a different metric out of that, like nginx_http_requests_total?
<illustris_4> kmc: this complicates my life heavily
<illustris_4> yeah you can't do that with nginx
<metaglog29> I wonder if there is a way to cut power to that pci slot?
<metaglog29> warbo: there no I in TEAM
<metaglog29> sheriffs: landed a recipe change that will affect how builders & testers transfer build products; if you see weird infra failures, please lmk or ping the trooper (who i have also warned)
<alanz16> [ You rack disciprine - YouTube ] - www.youtube.com
<alanz16> orly means oh really.
<liori_> 600
<liori_> ah right complement was the word im looking for, thanks
<liori_> happens ;)
<liori_> some would say to use a std::map inside a std::set
<liori_> m_ben: http://ix.io/1mJh
<JackneillYU> they're still manufactured to specs since they're shipped all over the world
<JackneillYU> it's not really practicle as a gum cleanup cause it evaporates so far
<Guest94207> I have one for you. Have you looked at my cloak? :)
<Guest94207> Me too. I switched the knob to AC, 200 and 600, and I didn't get any read.
<Guest94207> If your file manager supports actions, you can whip up a bash script that images a device with dd or pv (possibly you could make a GUI progress bar with pv and a X-based dialog clone, pv's man page has a one-liner for dialog), and use that as an action
<hideiX> lnnb: no  I do not want to dammage my system sorry
<hideiX> i don't own a windows license
<BiohZniR> do what the people say and run dmesg ffs!
<BiohZniR> deskwizard: I ... see...
<jyrkia> on #vim or #tmux or ##linux or some channel
<jyrkia> mwilson good
<Guest24407> err, s/ssh//
<Guest24407> Patsie: I wanted to tee a big command to file and see a sample with head. guess I can do it without piping, thanks!
<Guest24407> fine?
<Guest24407> the_document: yes, i know, i have both here right not.
<Fuchikoma_> that is effectively the plan, the first one for example is the CA for my internal network
<Fuchikoma_> mint you say, I never used that one
<Fuchikoma_> to include hex color ?
<Fuchikoma_> https://sanctum.geek.nz/blinkenlights/wtfigo.jpg
<KitlithiE> [ Skyfall - Silva's Reunion with M (1080p) - YouTube ] - www.youtube.com
<KitlithiE> im tryin to stay cheerful today 
<KitlithiE> m_ben: do you have an opinion on deoplete vs youCompleteMe? I have only ever used deoplete
<KitlithiE> I'm taking the docroot of a directory and concatenating the remainer of the directory
<makefuKU> in any case, if you don't have DHCP, the result depends entirely on the equipment's firmware
<makefuKU> remember, his lovers weren't in the Crown
<makefuKU> Is that nick a tribute to starship troopers movies?
<shadowpastegb> x1f577:  In addition I've found most optimization is gained through using language features such as const, inlining, etc.  While inlining is explicit and should be done on a case by case, some things like const should always be done for safety reasons.
<shadowpastegb> how would I add a second rsync command to this same ssh conn? rsync -r -a -v -e "ssh -p'$port' -i /keys/id_rsa" /go/src/"$projectname"/"$projectname" root@"$ipnum":/usr/local/go/bin/"$projectname"
<Mister_Magisterk> something about testing things to see what happens when using something in a way not intended is the best form of discovery, its just to bad all non-system code can't be executed like a vbs file with "On Error Resume next" -> although for video formats spoofing the details can usually make a non-compatible video play will little or no corruption...
<Mister_Magisterk> i was sure that was just a transcription error
<Mister_Magisterk> I mean it is. Xbox, ps4 are both PCs, they’re just also running set top boxes
<Mister_Magisterk> I hope that's comforting.
<Mister_Magisterk> Psi-Jack: I do envy that part of people with narcissistic streaks. you underestimate threats and feel safe in your ignorance, whereas those of us on the opposite end of the spectrum are maddened by the inability to pick out any and all bad actors who might intend us harm
<Mister_Magisterk> dhess: https://gist.github.com/cleverca22/7ae0ee0847b3da2150d22ee63175dbad
<Guest45299> stevendale: hell no
<Guest45299> zap0: they don't?
<Guest45299> ghome-shell runs at 100% when this happens, it once cause 'overheat' in dmesg when it gets stuck
<Guest45299> I'm actually copying parts of it from a project called openacs, it also has an attributes system where I create a type (which creates a table) and then I can add attributes to the type (which adds columns to the table)
<jbailey_> they confused P(B) with P(B|A)
<jbailey_> << array<char, 4>().size()
<jbailey_> Heck even my Intel Extreme Graphics 2 does
<jbailey_> SO it gets down to this: Depending on what has to be done for that branch, to run "git submodule update" immediately in the middle of rebase, in case of me right now being on the old local master, I would have to run "git submodule update" before or after running the merge command ?
<jbailey_> 「JPEG image data, baseline, precision 8, 1570x920, frames 3」
<diginetKE> it's when arguments degrade to "yes it is". "no it isn't". that they become nothing but noise.
<diginetKE> i just want to copy the entire script without hte row numbers
<GLaDER_vU> something just feels wrong about reconfiguring mysql to put the socket in the chroot
<GLaDER_vU> a____ptr: But then, my Complex Analysis professor is really badass. Sometimes he will read an inelegant proof from a book, and fix it to make it elegant in real time.
<GLaDER_vU> sdgathman, you can easily preserve history
<GLaDER_vU> dviola, what is an URB?
<rjujusq> no, it's total
<rjujusq> a window is a viewport on a buffer
<rjujusq> well `contramap = const coerce`
<rjujusq> and I said you keep the dollar because you don’t want to give it to your dad or mom and the other one could be angry
<rjujusq>  [0,1,2,3,4,5,6,7,8,9]
<bruce-qs> yeah it's neat. the ability to create your own queries is nice. I have one so I can search Bulbapedia (pokemon wiki) 
<bruce-qs> [R]: guess it was just a misunderstanding on my part.  I guess you allocate size via an LV not via VG.  I was thinking you created a partion size via VG.  Just a misunderstanding I had basically
<bruce-qs> editors can be scripted.  go buy an ai if you want automatic.
<SyntaxTerrordN> you literally can
<SyntaxTerrordN> widp, .. and http streaming is insufficient for some reason?
<kInOzAwAYN> djph and that is the unfortunate bane of many honest IT workers jumping into hell because of not having known about something major "reducency" being .. well .. just that .. a major anti-reducency instead
<kInOzAwAYN> actually upper case M
<diamond_grrg> https://www.instructables.com/id/Desk-Clamp-Lamp/
<diamond_grrg> ooo, i get my mistake
<diamond_grrg> How many doges do you have?
<diamond_grrg> dannylee: you know it uses the same software as everything else?
<IHAVENONICK> I still have that ascii fox, don't I
<IHAVENONICK> touchscreen interfaces for non-touchscreen workflows couldn't ever do anything BUT suck and fail
<IHAVENONICK> ԁᥱɡreе іs nоt dоiᥒɡ Ꭺllаһ is ԁοing
<Emanon`nL> pavlos: still get connection refused
<Emanon`nL> the thing I'm thinking about could do a whole screen of text or typesetting
<Emanon`nL> yes. proof. very high proof.
<Emanon`nL> altho i think openfire is odd w/ how you an import certs, but i might be mistaken on that been awhile since i have used it
<Emanon`nL> invalid
<Emanon`nL> 11.8v
<timwisqB> yeah, all that crap
<timwisqB> I don't really get the concern about asymmetric key length. It's not like people are supposed to memorize them. Something like McEliece seems totally reasonable for most applications.
<timwisqB> I have to install it using ssh so I can connect to it with teamviewer
<timwisqB> later markzen
<elfetsYR> but thing is i think the Apple Watch has to be able to show stereoscopic images to make it look more authentic
<elfetsYR> guys guess what
<elfetsYR> as soon as it reaches stationary distribution it shouldn't diverge
<edwardlygy> does that sound like bunk?
<edwardlygy> 100k suicides
<manningxDT> didn't work?
<manningxDT> what else would it be?
<manningxDT> Bushmaster: ;library(devtools); install_github('cran/Rcmdr');
<manningxDT> Every now and then, I scan through :h index to see if there's something I haven't noticed before.
<manningxDT> no, i haven't mapped the enter key with anything yet
<martin_wp> ThePendulum: Well... yeah, usually there's variation.
<martin_wp> i need some place to put money
<martin_wp> so you have a file.managed state that specifies a watch_in requisite?
<martin_wp> if I understood correctly, I'll have to set break=init
<martin_wp> man torsocks.conf
<martin_wp> start by ike dynamic esp transport proto udp from egress to remote.fqdn port 1701  here
#ubuntu-tw 2018-10-02
<Guest43717> digikey over does it on the baggies
<JoshuaACaseyqK> I used to have pi-hole on there but there were network issues
<JoshuaACaseyqK> ilias_gr: few years
<JoshuaACaseyqK> only 3b we got
<JoshuaACaseyqK> yeah, I could recall the mouse one, but working in console with no mouse
<synchris> I'll be damned - it does now. It's just pricey, is all.
<synchris> linux_probe: because u no sign up for livepatch :P
<synchris> Sorry, module
<poptixKc>  You millennials should be put in a box and set ablaze
<poptixKc> For the bluetooth headset you'll still be relying on the headset's DAC then, no?
<poptixKc> just the fax mam
<poptixKc> So just white christians and non believers will be used for organ harvesting...
<poptixKc> fedoras :|
<kokx`> I need about 20 people for the bots to attak the channel
<kokx`> !rewrite_history
<kokx`> Sitri: YOu mentioned it wasn't listed in the requirements when it was. Now go let adults talk
<kokx`> oh no you didn't!
<kokx`> but I did find Jik 's answer sufficient in any case.
<kokx`> MarkB2: no need to apologize
<verboesehY> However, I was using SPACE type partition with O&O Defrag, including "Put all folders in the beginning of the disk" ... could that be a nail in the coffin, if now all the folders for everything are wiped
<verboesehY> so irssi's 274 MB in RAM cannot be swapped out
<verboesehY> zumba_ad_: the entire problem and scenaio is nonsensical and suggests you're doing something wrong; see http://mywiki.wooledge.org/XyProblem
<verboesehY> i assume this is an exif rotation metadata issue, but apparently the default is to just rotate the output accordingly
<xsdgGX> supernov3h: You shouldn't need to, unless the user has spaces in it
<xsdgGX> and use cmake to create ninja files for building
<xsdgGX> Hello71: nope, on ffmpeg.org site
<xsdgGX> "Could not find module ‘Prelude’" often means you're building statically and should install the  ghc-static  package
<xsdgGX> good idea gogeta. I'll try that
<ManoelPL> thats really bad
<ManoelPL> meh, lol
<sysdeffz> Psi-Jack, trying to understand... so you got the paid version of the browser?
<sysdeffz> That particular book is approved by many members here and is one of the "modern" texts that is actually accurate and good
<sysdeffz> Yep, it is!
<srjiDg> /ns ghost nickname password
<srjiDg> There's an analog for HashSet if that's what you're using.
<srjiDg> but android use gerrit's own review mechanisms to enforce that instead of a test bot
<svaldezed> I guess the general idea was that it makes sense if participants of the study group already know some concepts
<svaldezed> i still just use/like https://github.com/electroniceel/protoboard/tree/master/gerber
<svaldezed> With an email client like mutt you can set your editor to emac, or nano or vim e.t.c
<svaldezed> Played with the cat
<NudelsalathX> mind if i ask... why? :p
<NudelsalathX> a little better than srgb
<oojacoboo> why would you amplify your packets
<oojacoboo> Or perhaps I should say tangent vectors and cotangent vectors.
<echelonRQ> icq didnt use for a longer time but Im sure its still in use
<echelonRQ> do as the prompt says
<krishandZ> hola diego
<krishandZ> Or from a distro-secific release?
<krishandZ> cca 500 metrics per second, one year
<krishandZ> where i'm from, if there are white people there, it's a first world country. congrats
<krishandZ> well, can't you pull it out?
<krishandZ> !ops wigums aggression, abuse
<timvisherNa> Alright jaggz, I understand. Be careful with the acetone, not sure if that goes into any pores of the material.
<timvisherNa> ɑⅿerⅰⅽ is ᥒot doiᥒg Alⅼaһ ⅰѕ dഠing
<timvisherNa> then irssi is stuck forever lol
<LIndividu> i think he just has it backwards
<LIndividu> like /j
<LIndividu> whats `flatpak --gl-drivers` output
<LIndividu> Corvus`, why don't you try it and come back
<LIndividu> iCookie if he says YES so kindly continue the exploits k3k i know you are trying ;p
<ChrisHvW> Hmm neat.  My map was something I made before I knew `:stopinsert` existed, but reading the help makes me not trust it because it says "Works like typing <Esc> in Insert mode".  Does that mean what we're seeing now will be considered a bug later?
<ChrisHvW> So giving them the same representation is not that bad.
<ChrisHvW> oh wow, i'm shocked!! ^^ 64 miners on hater's pool :/
<ChrisHvW> Woah, what.
<ChrisHvW> Monero price in USD = $101.84
<gregabGw> darkmeson: moving configs isn't even bad. Just write a script to pull them down from a git repo
<gregabGw> it's in `hackage-packages.nix`
<Guest8466> pie__: Let's separate the reordering. When you are say in a do-block, you can reorder things if your monad is commutative. I mean it basically boils down to whether `a >> b` is the same as `b >> a`
<Guest8466> there's worse than that. In (say) Coq's implementation of natural numbers, 0 - 1 = 0.
<indeoKh> I would like to check this, how well is 32bit supported really in 16.04.  I belive the ISO's got dropped, but yeah 32bit repos then ?   Is it worth recommending someone with a 32bit system to upgrade to 18.04, properly worth it I mean ?
<indeoKh> BluesKaj: I dont get one for swap
<BillyZane2> dchapman: you could also try 'sudo apt -f install' to see what happens
<BillyZane2> and 1000x more expensive too
<BillyZane2> I KNOW they came from that thing.
<BillyZane2> cbreak: I do.
<explodesrI> truth be told, instead of all this bullshit talking I would have probably setup a private CA and openvpn already
<explodesrI> most CoC forbid e-hugs, astra``
<explodesrI> syntax match _FuncCall "\<\h\w*\>\s*(\@=" contains=_Operator,_Paren
<explodesrI> i wonder if spring in pin breaks due heat by current or mechanical stress?
<explodesrI> Nexilva: 'date -Iseconds' should do it
<rns_> RandomReader: you're talking nonsense
<rns_> Their authoritative DNS service supports DNSSEC but uses 1024-bit RSA and has a history outages (expired RRSIGs)
<RristotleMs> directed line-of-sight stuff, isn't it
<RristotleMs> there's some other standard location, something with Preferences
#ubuntu-tw 2018-10-03
<Wolfspirit_> [@kayaelle] .@indiewebcamp is going on this Fri & Sat : https://indieweb.org/2018/NYC
<Wolfspirit_> Strip some AC cables and touch the wires together, got it.
<Wolfspirit_> thrig: df -i says only 5% of inodes used in /usr
<Wolfspirit_> with that geometry, you can sort of see why it could behave like that...
<b0tanik> they overvolt when input volt is below rating
<b0tanik> https://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/290987/resolving-hostname-takes-5-seconds
<b0tanik> i probably got the precedence wrong
<austin987Zu> ice9:  while IFS= read -r line; do if [[ $line = \#:* && $line = *.ui.h:* ]]; then printf '%s\n' "${line/data/data\/ui}"; else printf '%s\n' "$line"; fi; done < input > output
<austin987Zu> I would consider it to be
<austin987Zu> if that helps
<austin987Zu> right, I was mistook your statement for the [ tag, missed the '
<austin987Zu> bobdobbs: This channel only supports packages provided through the original software channels from Canonical and Ubuntu. You will need to contact the maintainer of the 3rd party ppa for assistance
<austin987Zu> size_t*
<roblaRK> neoromantique: the user you're logging in to probably has a conservative shell like dash set. Try: getent passwd $USER
<roblaRK> but that creates problem
<Leina> the largest has to be at least 1/3
<Leina> https://paste.fedoraproject.org/paste/A6QT~0Z36WEq1fkf6RRMIg
<Leina> TinoDidriksen: I did, I'm just wondering if it somehow doesn't crash. Because if I run the release build, it doesn't crash for me either
<Leina> jsut wondeirng
<sivoais> Phucilage, perhaps? :p
<sivoais> yeah that should be suitable enough for comparisons
<sivoais> That is, if you think about what `newtype` does, then it should make sense that `N1 _` be irrefutable.
<sivoais> bet on a, b, c
<sivoais> TAKE THAT BACK
<Piippomu1> heh, well the term is actually just diffusion
<Piippomu1> I can't tell yet whether you're simple or just trolling.  Do you have advice on this, Styil?
<Piippomu1> nothos: probably different use case though.. uuidd just prevents getting duplicate UUID when fetching them fast, on one system.
<Piippomu1> hey, I'm trying to clean cin after it receives invalid input to continue looping, but all my attempts to clean it seem to fail. http://coliru.stacked-crooked.com/a/ca757788d184f65a
<Piippomu1> dataN: no
<Piippomu1> Svitkona, the language in this section (conv.array) contradicts itself. on one hand, it says that you get a prvalue as a result of the conversion. but on the other hand, it mentions that the temporary materialization conversion is applied. But the temporary materialization conversion is a conversion from a prvalue to an xvalue.
<EvieoQ> computer gets hot, runs faster, gets a little hotter, little faster, go go go
<EvieoQ> pure luck that something worked without the divider.  maybe the esp8266 was shunting the excess current to the + rail and feeding the input capacitor which marginally helped.  just enough that something worked.
<EvieoQ> each one with 4 FW's (two pairs)
<furyaL> leo_rockway: there is a flag in apt-get to ignore that error i believe
<furyaL> dalcde: Ah, that seems pretty sweet.
<swordsDS> I can't deal with changes
<swordsDS> or do i need to quit irssi and edit the conf file?
<kallewoofco> lol letme check
<kallewoofco> everyone talks about it but if thats all it does
<kallewoofco> its still there :)
<kallewoofco> what is single user?
<tlevine> yeah but since im on ubuntu and trying to make the usb from ubuntu i asked here brother
<tlevine> Moving on....
<tlevine> Hi, I was wondering how given any real value x, I can come up with a real value that lies between [-c,c], where c is a fixed integer?
<tlevine> fix it so it puts manjaro as first
<tlevine> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ethernet_over_USB
<FrejaSE> because you're storing an array in a string variable
<FrejaSE> Monero price in USD = $102.82
<FrejaSE> math notation is notorious context dependent and inconsistent
<FrejaSE> Cisien29: You are here in #fedora-unregistered because you are not registered or identified with freenode. See https://freenode.net/kb/answer/registration or /msg nickserv help register for more information.
<FrejaSE> Hello71: i consider strtok broken because it has state
<SigynLV> (unreg) <matheo> hey again
<SigynLV> home*
<SigynLV> posting a github template on gitlab is nice :)
<stvc2> so, guys, is it allowed to leave github-links? I will show you my code and you
<stvc2> yes, but if I'm evaluating that over a number of timepoints (or integrating it, I suppose)
<ReneP> TemplateClass tc(*this);
<ReneP> dminuoso: if it does, it's worth looking into that
<michchapcq> Psi-Jack: that is not a valid argument. If it performs better or has anything that I should be aware of that the other two will not offer then sure I will consider it
<michchapcq> i do it like a friggin hoover FRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRr
<michchapcq> triceratux, output of ls /lib/firmware/brcm/ is http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/vTwRm4BpVT/
<michchapcq> packed?
<michchapcq> # printf "%q\n" "pig fucker.mp3"
<michchapcq> now I'm going to bed... later #Qubes_OS :D
#ubuntu-tw 2018-10-04
<apocie> tkwm it would be a mess
<apocie> That's an old story.  But it makes sense that they would be tossed, as they are counterfeit.
<apocie> He was already root when he sued.
<apocie> then what do you see in `ip -6 addr` and `sysctl net.ipv6.conf.enp2s0.max_addresses`?
<apocie> mesa3d supports vdpau and vaapi natively, no wrappers needed.
<GanneffXz> Maintaining Debian Sid vs Maintaining Puppy Linux
<GanneffXz> POGtastic: https://github.com/glguy/irc-core/blob/v2/lib/src/Irc/Message.hs#L71
<GanneffXz> The 767-byte index limitation seems to be related to the Antelope InnoDB file format rather than the "compact"/"dynamic" row_format. Can someone confirm what I'm observing?
<deadcyclo-cloude> What video driver do you have?
<deadcyclo-cloude> -Wunused-matches complains too
<deadcyclo-cloude>  ya
<KolKdw> ~Ç]öÑ'TýLêƒ÷D¦­ÃjR'þp^?€²Bâôa±5šÝ:°²:É鈪|7í{«íLŒS(9àAuÂOòé«֞ØÐ×À
<KolKdw> The worst thing in either language is probably overly clever templates
<cim209IU> well, I do have a 100 MHz XTAL oscillator
<cim209IU> It's the way people speak the language that define the language.
<telserhk> turn the camp on
<telserhk> O.O
<shengyaoTZ> Do you know a "Cisco Nexus 1000V Switch for VMware vSphere"-like vmachine for vmware?
<shengyaoTZ> in an abelian group G, if there are two elements with orders a and b in G, then there's an element with order lcm(a,b) in G
<shengyaoTZ> there's plenty of terrible build systems to go around
<shengyaoTZ> ha, to me pulsing ~= modulating
<Koshian> s/width/screen edge/
<Koshian> or smaller diameter than the thing they are hooked up to
<ChiLLabi1> It needs to dim but in a way that doesn't suggest it was programmed by a complete moron
<ChiLLabi1> dmwit: Yeah, it should be recursive, but I havent figured out how to render that, so...
<ChiLLabi1> the event (328) is the same for channel? 
<Guest86532> matkatmusic: https://eshop.macsales.com/item/OWC/DIDIMACHDD11/
<Guest86532> The integral and the derivative are the champions of calculus while the vector and matrix rule linear algebra, correct?
<Guest86532> autumn i am looking at you!
<JoshuaACaseyoV> _abc_: angus beef is probly good with no spices
<JoshuaACaseyoV> yeah it's an option though, it seems to be okay for the sole use case of flaky connections
<JoshuaACaseyoV> We don't pluralize things using apostrophes.
<JoshuaACaseyoV> moriarty: thats why they invented A* lol
<JoshuaACaseyoV> Hmm.. still includes stuff I don't have in my cabal file
<JoshuaACaseyoV> (Because they are empty)
<lambdafunk> Radiance: having a look
<lambdafunk> Dwarf, hi
<lambdafunk> sibiria: classy
<lambdafunk> or did I misunderstand something? :D
<Iambchop_> I just need to spend some time with C or python perhaps. but dont know how to get the data I want first, weather data. clock might be fairly easy.
<Iambchop_> I'd think I like to say "go for pro minis" since you can get one decent usb2serial (for which you dont have to DL chinese drivers), and then a bag of cheap *duinos
<Iambchop_> or rather, 'ls (hdN,gpt<tab>' to see what partitions are on hdN
<kenvandineje> [80.76.128.186 (RU - netname: Links-TETRA-NET)]
<kenvandineje> why do you need a wingman
<kenvandineje> what is collkey() doing?
<bluevn> can you post it?
<bluevn> well it depends on what you think seeing is
<bluevn> (in other words irssi cannot stop the global spam ;))
<starkah> .tr vamos
<starkah> alexandre9099 you mean frequency ?
<starkah> Soliton: It's not possible to do without each header.?
<starkah> gib bow
<starkah> ab9rf: thats the benefit
<SabotendervW> and half of them seem to be the dailyheil, which barely counts for anything
<SabotendervW> Just finished my 3rd year in the UK, haha :P
<SabotendervW> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z9LjwRRO9fk
<ergZayWm> Oh :(
<ergZayWm> I think I will have to brush up dipole
<ergZayWm> delYsid: as a side note, I highly respect people with vision impairments that still proficiently use computers
<zolvarin1> it's still only 4:29PM here
<zolvarin1> But I can't keep on rebooting every 10 minutes, nevermind the fact that the last reboot didn't seem to clear this behaviour, so I'm not quite sure what's going on.
#ubuntu-tw 2018-10-05
<Guest30511> dbugger: commit-msg is a program that is supposed to edit the file that contains the message
<Guest30511> I don't even think that was the holdup.
<Guest30511> does TU mean you do U first and then T?
<Guest30511> I'm a scientist. So I think in terms of "someone else sees to the details for me" instead of magic.  And yes, slavery is easier than magic!
<Guest30511> emails probably shouldn't be sent until a successful commit
<MrSparkleYT> so do i put 0.1 in all the x in there?
<MrSparkleYT> wake up
<MrSparkleYT> david_infinite: that's why is -t and not t-1 skhan23
<MrSparkleYT> Effects range from annoying stomach trouble to life-threatening infections
<djabaduSh> it would be nice if I can create an Android App
<djabaduSh> hello, I am fiddling with mount namespaces, i wonder is is possible to execute unshare and mount commands in unpriviledged accounts? Finally I would like a user to have his private mount namespace with some bind mounts in it.
<djabaduSh> pavlos: that's why my first suggestion was to have the qbt web interface listen on 127.0.0.1:8080 and curl from the machine itself to verify it's not qbt itself.
<puschXy> i mean yung hinde solo mining
<puschXy> diverdude, in order for this to return it must see non-digit following a digit.  however you do that.
<puschXy> gunix: I see that the openrazer driver is available for several distros as an installable package. I wonder, there's no source download available to compile it locally? For what is the point of calling it 'open' if not?
<puschXy> we'll see how it runs :)
<RBeckerSN> very secure contains a number
<RBeckerSN> in a nutshell, a compiler plugin is setting makeprg and errorformat correctly. This is probably not exactly true, since I'm pretty bad at this stuff, and help will be better.
<jonasl> ahh. vfat, new it was something like that
<jonasl> CrazyTux: some stuff won't work out of the box in Trisquel
<jonasl> jbdman, improperly rendered x^2
<JasonO-> They ported BL2 and L4D2 to Linux natively, but left L4D and BL in the dark
<JasonO-> yes i agree with that and i agree with your issue with dropping tcp wrappers
<AhoChan> Dogecoin is #21/1921 @ 0.29% ~ $0.00 / Ð 193.12387092 ~ 1h/1d/7d: 0.12/4.9/40.42 ~ 24h vol. Ð 5,490,473,207.44258000 / $28,429,800.94
<AhoChan> Jack^D stop fucking around
<AhoChan> TR1950X: echo 1 | xargs mycommand
<AhoChan> already left you a wet sock
<AhoChan> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hv_sz4KAeOA
<AhoChan> Brocade lives
<BlackthornYugen> in real cases we would have much more of course
<BlackthornYugen> fill your backyard pool with flux and take a swim
<tumocsmg> Xiretza: the issue there is it splits the open source community into a million little pieces that no one cares about
<tumocsmg> it doesn't get messy if you know what you're doing ;)
<tumocsmg> or we need to add it in the opposite case: we move sigyn into a channel your bot is already in
<tumocsmg> nominator?
<tumocsmg> can the mbp handle the 5k ultrafine display on its own or is the egpu necessary?
<CandyAngelVz> Yeah i regretted asking as soon as I pressed enter
<CandyAngelVz> so that's why not pirating
<CandyAngelVz> all of these are -getting- voiced
<johnny56_> Do I have to clone a repo to the firmware ?
<johnny56_> It only grabs the controller after the initial vm starts.
<johnny56_> we use plated through holes now
<johnny56_> AeroNotix: So, what port?
<syndikatedg> spring is here the flowers are blooming the birds are singing ..lol
<syndikatedg> atk: wtf is pineapple
<syndikatedg> can I fix this? Or can I move to an alternative to Xmodmap - without changing any files outside my home directory?
<syndikatedg> after you use them to ban evade
<jmyrvtk> here how alternator looks like
<jmyrvtk> so we're calling negative numbers "dartho0's number in respect to 3", for example?
<jmyrvtk> do you have an ordering of permutations?
#ubuntu-tw 2018-10-06
<Phixyn> Package linuxcnc does not exist in bionic
<Phixyn> stevendale: yw
<Phixyn> stevendale: MS Office published their document format.
<chetan-BW> if you are saying the level of robustness should be considered according to dka's actual needs, I obviously couldn't agree more.
<chetan-BW> b -> (b, b)
<chetan-BW> hey Urnie[emacs]
<chetan-BW> hey, I accidentally typed text in the wrong keyboard..
<c0ll1sionhv> well i hope they found out
<c0ll1sionhv> But this european laptop has somekind of bios protection so my ubuntu grub wont ever launch and always starts windows, the bios looks very simple but i dont know what to do so my grub boots so i can boot ubuntu
<c0ll1sionhv> http://dilbert.com/strip/1995-06-24
<c0ll1sionhv> twkm, i dunno. I am doing something similar and I am getting the same results.
<c0ll1sionhv> forgotmynick: checkout multitail
<c0ll1sionhv> the solution is mc
<aakvikkn> no plot output, LED changes colour erratically. that's only if I call it with the third argument as true timemage
<aakvikkn> it's time for his bath
<aakvikkn> ok i see
<pescobargG> religion? philosophy? oath?
<pescobargG> but at the point that he is so locked into atheism that he will admit to the possibility of something with zero evidence without admiting to another possibility with zero evidence... that's just stupid.
<pescobargG> yea I had a hell of a time with 550's i couldn't imagine a 3600 or 4100 alone
<pescobargG> 「C code- 235 lines - codepad」
<pescobargG>  in saying it.
<pescobargG> swift110: Please don't randomly invite me to channels. That's called, spamming.
<MyrsloikLL> printf -v str %s {A..Z}{a..z}{0..9}; printf %s "${str::2700}"
<MyrsloikLL> i noticed openbazaar just pivotted to allow coin listings, making it one of the highest usercounts DEX in one go
<PhilSliderSeQ> that seemed too out of character for someone who is, seemingly, an associate prof of math
<PhilSliderSeQ> so say, bash.
<garplyhL> Even though I asked for UEFI...
<garplyhL> johnnny22: post it to list
<garplyhL> there is some feedback across the primary and secondary sides which needs to work
<drawkswx> JohnMS_WORK: have you seen git status print stuff like "your branch is ahead by two commits" or something like that?
<drawkswx> Viper-7: they meant "for virgins" obviously
<drawkswx> unyu: dont read Hatcher do Rotman
<drawkswx> maybe using a temp table doesn't incur that much extra overhead anyways
<drawkswx> Ice Lake cores should come out next year with silicone fix for meltdown/spectre... good time to upgrade :)
<kurinbv> Inline: but that is if you want to define even and oddness via increments, defining it by division, and extrapolating the consequences of those leads to the quagmire we find ourselves in
<kurinbv> That's the point though. With enough money you can pay people do stick to jobs they hate.
<kurinbv> https://askubuntu.com/questions/59007/defragging-ntfs-partitions-from-linux
<TamwynkE> Well it won't solve your current immediate requirement, you will need to kind of see that through and then switch to a new workflow so that you don't encounter it in the future again.
<TamwynkE> wait, how does <|> use liftA2?
<urdhUa> leosemilie, and you don't fix dependent libraries with snap, sorry. you need to have them one way or another
<urdhUa> MrHands13: You are here in #fedora-unregistered because you are not registered or identified with freenode. See https://freenode.net/kb/answer/registration or /msg nickserv help register for more information.
<urdhUa> The fact that nobody ever saw or interacted with upstart in any way does not matter to the argument here, because... a package is installed.
<ammazza> !ask | jamessp007
<ammazza> PlanckWalk: oh sorry, i did mean 'x' was the basis, then it gets multiplied by each element of GF(2^2) to generate the set of all possible vectors in that subspace
<ammazza> gbobby: there was doubt?
<ammazza> has anyone here used a W5100 ethernet module and powered an arduino via POE?
<ammazza> it's not about eugenics
<riot_dd_> better in what way
<riot_dd_> how much marones went to "donation" exactly?
<riot_dd_> suᥒ is ᥒоt ԁoiᥒg Ꭺllаh iѕ doiᥒg
<riot_dd_> Linux is the greatest kernel known to man
<riot_dd_> imagine giving them just
<riot_dd_> anti theft backpacks?
<dunnousernamefn> someone said somethign and I was reading it regarding my NFS mount issue and getting io errors and didn't get to read it all
<dunnousernamefn> johnjay: -vs- SysV empty shell script
<lufipe> zero4 : printf | tee file
<lufipe> cool :>
<lufipe> kvm support is built into the Linux kernel
<olce> \x's password 0 1 2 3 4 got it
<olce> cocreature: I have ideas where I /could/ use it, but those are a bit of "I proved (empirically) this use of Int is correct"
<olce> Archelaus: you're welcome :)
<olce> boot into your latest kernel, run lsmod again
<tspAZ> PassSack
<tspAZ> it used the --remote option then it properly did it from upstream, I was not in master, I was on another branch that I need to push to downstream now
<tspAZ> btw I like Schiller's recollection of that in Levy's Infinite Loop article
<Lee-fN> Scorpion2185, where is the source code to the kernel mmodule?
<Lee-fN> the US's nukes still run on IBM mainframes and 5" diskettes
<Lee-fN> memtest is something you boot into, it's like a very small bootable os kernel that does nothing but tests ram and displays results
<Lee-fN>  DPN 32490 splits and half of it drives out
<Lee-fN> yosuo: that's just a pool redirector
<karuDG> y0da-: maybe you don't have the universe repo enabled then, would be my guess.
<karuDG> right, and git should have complained that it couldn't push?
<karuDG> lots of good guides/examples of it, not for backup spesificly, but for general messaging
<karuDG> yeah, under any app load you're gonna be swapping a LOT
<karuDG> dminuoso: It comes from them being placeholders. You can return void. You can't return Void (non-bottom)
<karuDG> I mean you guys know im literally at high scool level right?
#ubuntu-tw 2018-10-07
<untoreh-> are you getting kernel updates from your distributor?
<untoreh-> I've recently been working on a somewhat type which we're going to use in our communication protocols between our application frontends and backends
<untoreh-> first time of the day isn't?
<anotheryou> as connected; but I know some people object to that, on the same grounds that {0} shouldn't count as a simple group.
<anotheryou> this is what I am going to do
<lewdTZ> yeah Dagmar you are really unpleasant. i'm not playing games with you, trying to fight with you, starting a conversation with you or otherwise.
<lewdTZ> I can understand using the right tool for the given task,
<lewdTZ> speaking of i never got an answer, is it technically undefined behavior for a union with a bunch of struct pointers to read from multiple arbitrary members?
<lewdTZ> ie. rcctl stop servicename
<lewdTZ> you've never had your car fixed I am guessing then
<senyaXc> i want new
<senyaXc> fresheyeball: right. 3 is still not a type
<senyaXc> bn_work: did you try it and see?
<senyaXc> Is this a new thing? I've always added the header manually
<imancvl> elichai2: which ubuntu release is this?
<imancvl> thanks god
<imancvl> the advantage of unetbootin is that it has a large list of distros that can be selected, downloaded and installed from within the app
<antonmpegLp> JimBuntu: really most religious texts with the words master in it should be burnt for being miss translations.
<antonmpegLp> someone cut the light bulbs.  now they're bleeding.
<antonmpegLp> jargon is a specific unobvious word, concept, or technology (like Webmention), or re-use of a word to mean something other than its common meaning (like feed), or sometimes re-using a word as an acronym (like POSSE) https://indieweb.org/jargon
<antonmpegLp> (for grad school applications)
<antonmpegLp> that's I am doing right now. guess I'll just stick to that
<antonmpegLp> frelleck: x and y are vectors in R^d
